# Hedgie Nightmares



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

If your hedgie is having a nightmare (daymare?) what do you do? Sylvie seems to be having these more often lately. I assume they're scary dreams as she lifts all her quills more & more and then starts huffing, as she would do when she's mad or scared & awake. Catch is I know she's sleeping. I'm at a loss if I should wake her up or let her sleep through them? I feel bad for her :?


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I think that Quigley has bad dreams too and it is upsetting to hear him violently hissing and popping at nothing. usually when that happens I just talk to him. Even if he's sleeping he'll still hear my voice and react to it in his sleep. It's the same way people react to sensory stimulation when sleeping - your brain fits the signals you get into your dream. 

Unless he is really upset and doesn't stop hissing I don't pick him up. If I do pick him up I walk him around because the motion usually calms him down.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I've struggled with that decision too. I used to go over and pick her up or pet the top of the blankey she's under, but then she'd wake up all angry at me for disturbing her sleep... There's no way to win that game :roll: 

I like hedgielover's idea... good luck.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

My Wasabe use to have nightmares, but she wouldn't hiss and pop, she would scream!
It would terrify me! I would always take the top off her house and pet her and her would slowly wake up and rub up against my hand...then she would go get a snack lol

She hasn't had any in a while though.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I'd leave her be. Its not hurting her and I'm sure it happens other times when you aren't there to wake her out of it, her body handles it. Its natural and part of the sleep cycle. But that's just my opinion, I also don't like to be woken up, even from a nightmare. Let me be and let my body handle the situation.


----------

